# I shot myself in the hand (little graphic)



## FFJCook (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok boys let the bashing begin. I was at home the other day and I had just gotten a new revolver the previous day. trying to get a feel or the gun and get used to it. Ok to start with I was unfamiliar with gun hence the reason for getting used to it. i opened the cylinder and dumped the bullets and shut the cylinder. two mistakes i made i did not count the bullets that came out and i did not clear the cylinder. That is my stupidity, that is a mistake i will live with for the rest of my life. It happened too easy and I never thought this could happened to me. What happened next is just a blur now some how the hammer got cocked and the trigger pulled still to this day i do not know how it happened. my left pointer was in front of the barrel and i have shot the second joint of the finger off. as of now i still have the tip of my finger but i will find out tomorrow if i get to keep it or we might cut what is left off. I was reel skeptical about posting this because of how ashamed of what happened but i hope that a mistake i made can help others take a little more caution when handling firearms. remember i did not think this could happen to so I know i can happen to anybody else here are some pics while was in ths ER.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 15, 2011)

THATS gonna leave a mark ....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2011)

Holy crap


----------



## germag (Mar 15, 2011)

Ouch....that's gotta hurt. I don't really know what else to say.

Is this your first revolver?


----------



## Money man (Mar 15, 2011)

I know it is too late for you but I do hope that this posts helps others. Thank God no one was standing in front of you and your finger was the only casualty.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey man, it could be worse.  Glad no one else was hit and glad it was just a finger.  Stuff happens man.  I will cut you a break and wait for the others to bash you.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm glad it was just your finger and you're alive to tell about it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Holy cow. Im glad it was only your finger!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2011)

Superglue will fix it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, what Make, Model and Caliber revolver?


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 15, 2011)

germag said:


> Is this your first revolver?



yes
here is what it looks like now


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 15, 2011)

S&W mod. 36  .38 special


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2011)

Some folks just don't need guns.



Do ya want to sell it?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 15, 2011)

That sure looks like it's gonna hurt alot more later on!   Glad noone else was injured.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang thats nasty lookin.  what were the first words out of your mouth?


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

assuming you were indoors, how long before your hearing came back?


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang thats nasty lookin.  what were the first words out of your mouth?



edited to remove profanity


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> edited to remove profanity



That's a strange thing to say; I would have cussed or something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2011)

A couple of lessons learned. I`m glad it was not worse, and I`m also glad that you will realize your sigline.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 15, 2011)

There are no second chances with firearms.  I hate that happened, but it could have been worse.  Hang in there and get well.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

Admit it... your wife is pregnant and her hormones have gone crazy and you said something about her butt or gut, didn't you???  It's ok, we're all friends here.  

Seriously, hope you dont lose that fanger.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

on a side note, if you do lose the finger, you gotta put it in a pickle jar and keep it!! and maybe the brass too.


heck of a conversation starter.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 15, 2011)

you should have bit the bullet, poured on the powder, and flicked the bic, saved yourself the trip to the emergency room...


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 15, 2011)

Not even gonna bash ya... that had to hurt more than any bashin' could. Man oh man that looks rough.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow....thanks for posting.  A good reminder that you can never be too safe with guns.

Hope you get to healing....I'm guessing your ego will take longer to heal than your finger.

Now.....we know what the first words you said were...what did your wife say?


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 15, 2011)

Holy cow.....
coulda been worse


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 15, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Wow....thanks for posting.  A good reminder that you can never be too safe with guns.
> 
> Hope you get to healing....I'm guessing your ego will take longer to heal than your finger.



Agree with rjcruiser.  Thanks for posting and maybe preventing somebody else from doing the same thing.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Mar 15, 2011)

have to ask how long did it take you to type this thread one handed?

on a serious note hope everything heals up and glad no one else was hurt.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 15, 2011)

I was gifted with a new revolver over the weekend myself.....a Taurus .38 special. but it has an inner hammer so hopefully that wouldn't be me.....
Those pictures look like Saturday night in the ER around here!!!!! Awful sorry for your accident. Hopefully your right handed and never have the need to pick your nose again.....at least with the left hand.


----------



## merc123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang!  I'm always paranoid about loaded chambers.  Especially with my handguns.  I always double and sometimes triple check them.


----------



## marknga (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad it wasn't worse and that hopefully your story will keep someone else from making the same mistake.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm glad that only a finger was injured.  I know how fast an accident can happen.  I had an AD inside the house a few years ago with a S&W 19-7 .357 magnum.  The slug went through an interior wall, bounced off the ceiling in the other room, and landed in a box on top of my gunsafe.


----------



## Poppy D (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope all is well and continuing to heal phisically and mentally, glad its not worse,  And thanks for being man enough to show this, so others will learn.Prayers are with you and Family.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 15, 2011)

You may be embarrassed at what happened but it still did not stop you from trying to remind folks it does happen and could happen to them...I hope you heal up fast and thanks for helping remind us all that 1 lapse while handling a firearm has consequences...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Same thing happened to my girlfriends finger. Same finger also. She luckily has full use of it now. They didn't even think they would be able to save it. I feel for you. 
On a side note, you don't smoke do you? If you do, quit until it's healed.


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 15, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Same thing happened to my girlfriends finger. Same finger also. She luckily has full use of it now. They didn't even think they would be able to save it. I feel for you.
> On a side note, you don't smoke do you? If you do, quit until it's healed.



Or, an even better choice would be to stop forever.  

Smoking is like playing with a loaded revolver.  Once it's done it's damage, you can just curse yourself for ever doing it.

FFJCook, thanks for risking ridicule to help others.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

No bashin' from here! It takes a _man_ to admit a mistake,and if even one person is prevented from doing the same thing - possibly with fatal results - you are a hero!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang Justin, just dang Man I'm glad you are OK!!! Keep that up and you're gonna look like me


----------



## Wornout Trails (Mar 15, 2011)

*Forrest Gump just stopped by the house*

and when he saw the pictures of your hand, he said the strangest thing:   "Stupid is as Stupid does"!    

All ribbing aside,  hope you get well soon and glad no one else was in harms way!   

And don't feel too bad, I have two friends who are or were "Sworn Officers of the law" and both have shot themselves at lease once......... won't say what Forrest said about that!   

:  :gone:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> There are no second chances with firearms.  I hate that happened, but it could have been worse.  Hang in there and get well.



x 2


----------



## snuffy (Mar 15, 2011)

Poppy D said:


> Hope all is well and continuing to heal phisically and mentally, glad its not worse,  And thanks for being man enough to show this, so others will learn.Prayers are with you and Family.





crackerdave said:


> No bashin' from here! It takes a _man_ to admit a mistake,and if even one person is prevented from doing the same thing - possibly with fatal results - you are a hero!



Well said guys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad the outcome wasn't much worse!! Get well soon.


----------



## Ballplayer (Mar 15, 2011)

Clint Eastwood would have poured gunpowder on the wound and then put a cigar to the powder and fixed that sucker and kept on shooting.  Glad your alive !


----------



## shawn mills (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear Justin! Hope you heal up quick!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> No bashin' from here! It takes a _man_ to admit a mistake,and if even one person is prevented from doing the same thing - possibly with fatal results - you are a hero!



x3  Thanks for posting.


----------



## rospaw (Mar 15, 2011)

Man i feel for you bud! Hope things workout for you to keep your finger. What kind of work do you do? Is it alright to poke some fun at you in the next post?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't feel too bad, bro.
30 years ago I shot myself....(got dang!!  I'm gettin old)....straight into the palm of my hand!
Was only a BB pistol, but shooting yourself is shooting yourself. 

That incident taught me a bunch about safe gun handling!

Glad your spot was'nt worse!


----------



## specialk (Mar 15, 2011)

i got a question, if you don't want to answer i understand, when you got to the emergency room and explained you shot your self, did the doc's or nurses call the law?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 15, 2011)

specialk said:


> i got a question, if you don't want to answer i understand, when you got to the emergency room and explained you shot your self, did the doc's or nurses call the law?



I got $20.00 says 'yes'! 
30 years ago....even with my admitting the 'incident' and taking full responsibility for it...they did!


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 15, 2011)

I do appreciate all the prayers from everyone on here. its been a long day but fortunately i havent had much pain t but as i type i can feel the throbbing start. to answer a few questions . bride is 8 months pregnant and was very upset,it took about 30 min to type one handed, I am a firefighter/ paramedic and have been picked on since the ambulance pulled up to my house so i have no problem with folks saying what they feel. the police are always called when dealing with gunshots no mater how it happened i did not have a ride to the hospital and i knew it was a bad idea to drive 20 miles by myself so i called 911. i locked my house and stood outside waiting on the meat wagon and the police drove by and i had to wave him down to let them know i called. when he got of the car he wanted to ask some questions so i showed my hand and he said it could wait. when the ambulance got there i could both of them smiling so i tried to make the best of it. sorry for the rambling i belive the oain meds kicked in. again i do appreciate all the prayers and a loaded gun might still be loaded check it it again


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck, hope you get well soon.


----------



## jigman29 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ouch!!!! It takes a heck of a man to admit a mistake like that,thanks for letting people see how quick an accident can happen.Hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 15, 2011)

A good friend of mine shot himself in the leg. There was a guy fishing at the lake he lived on at the time. Even with the guy there to help and call 911 he still almost bled to death b/f they could get him in the helicopter! They said if he had lost just another pint.. he'd be dead!

He "just" dropped his on the concrete floor of the little lake cabin he was living in that his father had loaned him b/c he was having $$ trouble.

He had been having and handling guns all of his life.
A .357 Corbon makes a nasty wound.. even in the leg

I can happen to anyone!  BE CAREFUL !


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, hope everything works out for that finger, thanks for posting this.  A good safety reminder for us all.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

I am like the others, sorry it happened to you, I wish you THE best with your recovery and thank you for posting, just goes to show, you can NEVER be too safe with guns, period, you take the responsibility to own, then you own up to your mistakes, kudo's to you for posting!


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, I ain't gonna bash. Have seem folks more experienced make a stupid mistake. Luckily yours was not a life threatening one.

Hope you recover fine and do not give up on the pistol or shooting. You learned a lesson albeit a bad one but don't let it damper your enthusiasm.

Your post is a good visual reminder of what can happen if you are careless. Thanks for posting, that took guts because of some of the crowd on here and what they might say.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Mar 15, 2011)

Prayers sent hope you feel better.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 15, 2011)

I posted this thread a while ago.  Some folks can get pretty self righteous. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=461469

Glad you're OK and I'm glad that you are getting lots of support and encouragement..


----------



## germag (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, the only thing to do now is take some serious lessons away from this and use it to reassess your gun-handling practices....and make sure it never happens again.....you certainly can't call that bullet back now, so you have to just make the best of the situation. It could have been much, much worse. You got lucky. Take full advantage of it.

I wish you a speedy recovery....I know it's going to be painful as heck for a few days.


----------



## shea900 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting this dude. It's a good reminder for all of us to always treat every gun as if loaded even if it ain't. I have never shot myself, but i've had a AD in the house like DEE did. Shot my own furnace....


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 16, 2011)

Well doc came in this morning and said i needed to go to a hand specialist in macon. still undecided if i get to keep it. hopefully he will just clip iy off and get it over with. also i got some updated pictures of my finger or whats left of it.


----------



## RBaldree (Mar 16, 2011)

*OUCH !  Painful memories*

I crushed the index of my left hand in an accident at work when I was 15, had 3 pins in that finger for several months.  I can surely empathize with the pain you have, and that you will be going through.

Thank you for sharing.  The memory of that photo alone is enough to encourage a second look to make sure the guns are where they are supposed to be.  Regardless of the status of bullets the guns are always LOADED.

No point beating yourself up, you made a mistake and you have paid a very real price for it.  Chalk it up and move forward from here.  I hope it won't be too long before you can return to work.  I am left handed, and had to learn to write and perform other activities right handed for several months...  I am guessing though that since you were handling the gun with your right hand that you are not left handed.

Robert


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

Yowsa!  Man I sure hope they can save it for ya!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 16, 2011)

jesus h christ; that looks like it might hurt a little bit


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry dude........I feel for you .....Everyone remember ...It can happen to you to.......You can never be too safe....


  For you   


   CBR


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad you are still posting on your injury Justin.....by the looks of the most recent pic your finger looks pretty good to me. The fingernail bed, tho still had old blood on it, isn't black, nor the end of the finger.....REAL good sign. Shows that blood, however small, is getting to the end of the finger. I think the specialist is the right path, and give it plenty of time to heal. If you start having a bad odor or nasty drainage come from it.....get to someone asap. BUT you know this if you're in the medical prooooffession!! Without knowing exactly how long it's been since this happened, I'd hazard an opinion that you'll keep the finger, it'll be a tat shorter, have some areas that you can't feel anything due to nerve damage and maybe will hurt at times as you get older and the weather gets bad. It'll take a while for the swelling to go all the way down and your mobility will probably always be limited.....but it's still with it's little buddies on that left hand so....... If I was your pg bride I'd be hammering on your head just a time or two!!!!! THEN I'd be a hugging and kissing on you till the cows come home!!!! Don't scare her like that!!!! Glad for all 3 of you that you are OK.......


----------



## nickel back (Mar 16, 2011)

Ouch!!!!!!!     Ouch!!!!!!!!!   Ouch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear it .Did it get the bone in your finger or just meat???


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 16, 2011)

sharpeblades said:


> Sorry to hear it .Did it get the bone in your finger or just meat???



the bullet took the joint with it.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pics with the stitches are the worst!  Hope you keep it...if you do...it'll be a heck of a scar/reminder.


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 16, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> the bullet took the joint with it.




They can replace a finger joint like they do with a knee.  If you saw one of the best hand surgeons in the world, they could most likely save your finger...but it would be mighty expensive. 

If you really don't want to go through with the rehab and surgeries, let the doc know.  Don't be pressured into fixing it if it's something you don't want to do.  JUST THINK IT THROUGH carefully...it's not something you can undo once they cut it all the way off.  That's an important finger considering you use it with your thumb to grasp things. I imagine you would adapt and use the middle one for that purpose, but I'm not sure how well it would work out...something to ask your PT and doctor about.

Do you have any nerve damage/numbness at the tips of your finger?  If not, I'd personally try to keep it.  Just my opinion, however.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 16, 2011)

The only thing I will razz you about is having to tell your 8 months pregnant wife about it.  

Thinking about that part made me cringe.  I'd rather go ahead and saw it off with a dirty and dull hacksaw blade. If this had happened to me when my wife was pregnant, she would have finished the job for me!

Hope you'll recover fully.  Like others have said, it takes guts to admit a mistake. 

My biggest rule of firearm safety- If you know it is unloaded, check again.  Evil fairies may have re-loaded it for you in the last 3 seconds.  Paranoia makes for good gun safety.


----------



## murf (Mar 16, 2011)

My dad lost the same finger about 60 years ago. It has never bothered him and he likes to freak out little kids by sticking it in his ear or nose to show them how deep he can go.

As far as the wife goes at 8 months, your lucky because the hormones are going nuts at that stage, mine would of finished me off

Good luck to you, you'll be fine in a few months.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 16, 2011)

this is why the rule "make sure the gun is pointed in a safe direction" is paramount to all other gun rules.

this kind of stuff happens and if you have guns long enough, there is a fair chance that one will be fired at a time you did not intend to fire it, whether by you, someone around you, etc.  When I was younger I let the hammer slip while I was decocking a lever action rifle.  Not unheard of at all, especially for a 13 y.o. kid, but it shook me up.  It was pointed in a safe direction, by design, and went directly into the ground.  That's why that rule is tops.

Glad its just a finger.  Get well soon.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2011)

Scary stuff right there. Hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a relative who at just about this time last year knowing the handgun was unloaded went to clean it and the other magazine was in the gun.  Well a 357 hollow point went through the palm of his hand and out the back.  He is still in rehab and one of the best hand surgeons in the country lives and works in Atlanta.  He will have 90+ use of the hand when done.   

Accidents happen when we get careless and I hope the best for you.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 16, 2011)

Dang dude! That is terrible! Hope you have a speedy recovery & you get to keep your finger! My husband's friend is very familiar w/ guns & has a house full of'em but 1 day after getting a "new to him" one he was checking it out while sitting in his recliner & it AD & hit their big screen TV. Narrowly missing his foot. Good news was no one was hurt & his TV still worked just had a hole in the top left part of the screen. Keep us updated on your recovery!


----------



## dbodkin (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't look at those pix... Glad you're OK.. other then the digit thing....


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> A couple of lessons learned. I`m glad it was not worse, and I`m also glad that you will realize your sigline.



I too read the sig line and thought wow................could have been soooo much worse.

Thanks for the post.................the pics made it a really good one!  Hope you get to keep the finger too...........


----------



## golffreak (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad it wasn't worse and here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## ylhatch (Mar 17, 2011)

sorry about what happen,but if they have to take your finger its not as bad as it sounds. my pinky on my right hand is gone and thinking about letting them take the other one.keep your chin up it could be alot worse


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 17, 2011)

Sitting at the doctors office in Macon. Will be finding out the fate of my finger soon hopefully. Again thanks for all the kind words and prayers!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 17, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> Sitting at the doctors office in Macon. Will be finding out the fate of my finger soon hopefully. Again thanks for all the kind words and prayers!



Hope you get good news Justin. Been following this closely. Hope you aren't out of work too long. We've really enjoyed our "book" from ya'll.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 17, 2011)

I am kinda interested to hear...what's the word?   It staying or is it a mantle piece?  

Glad it wasn't me, sorry it was you.  Keep your chin up and be thankful it wasn't your trigger finger.


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 17, 2011)

Well the verdic is in after discussing all the options with the doc (this the same one that took a man's big toe and put in the place of a thumb) him and I both decided it would be in my best intrest to remove my finger completely. The surgery is scheduled for monday


----------



## Crickett (Mar 17, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> Well the verdic is in after discussing all the options with the doc (this the same one that took a man's big toe and put in the place of a thumb) him and I both decided it would be in my best intrest to remove my finger completely. The surgery is scheduled for monday




Dang Man! I pray everything goes well for you on Monday!


----------



## germag (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear it. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 17, 2011)

You want my big toe?  A 1 year deer lease and gas for the season getting me back and forth and you got yourself a deal!!


----------



## JamesG (Mar 17, 2011)

Dang it man


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear and hope you fair well.  
There are two kinds of shooters, those who have had an AD and those that will.  You just can't be too careful.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 17, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> Well the verdic is in after discussing all the options with the doc (this the same one that took a man's big toe and put in the place of a thumb) him and I both decided it would be in my best intrest to remove my finger completely. The surgery is scheduled for monday



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## chairgunner (Mar 17, 2011)

need to change your name to Handgunner


----------



## germag (Mar 17, 2011)

chairgunner said:


> need to change your name to Handgunner



Did you shoot your chair?


----------



## j_seph (Mar 17, 2011)

Hate to hear it man, no one else has asked or maybe I'm the dumb one or just the curious one. What is the blue thing they have stuck into the end of your finger?


----------



## chairgunner (Mar 17, 2011)

germag said:


> Did you shoot your chair?



heck no, I was taught gun safety


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 17, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Hate to hear it man, no one else has asked or maybe I'm the dumb one or just the curious one. What is the blue thing they have stuck into the end of your finger?



It it is a little ball that is attached to a rod that goes from the tip of my finger into my hand to keep my finger together until they can take my finger off


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 17, 2011)

germag said:


> Did you shoot your chair?



After the bullet moved my finger out of the way it went into the arm of the couch


----------



## germag (Mar 17, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> After the bullet moved my finger out of the way it went into the arm of the couch



Well, I was actually responding to "chairgunner", but that's OK......it probably made a bit of a mess on the couch, didn't it? 

.......good painkillers, huh?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you are going to lose your finger.   It certainly could have been worse and I'm thankful that it wasn't.   I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## rospaw (Mar 17, 2011)

germag said:


> Did you shoot your chair?



 am i the only one that got that??  GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2011)

please tell me you're going to pickel-jar it.

or atleast scare the heck out of some little kids with some "pull my finger" jokes before the cut it off.


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 18, 2011)

slip said:


> please tell me you're going to pickel-jar it.
> 
> or atleast scare the heck out of some little kids with some "pull my finger" jokes before the cut it off.



My first carpenter job I worked for an older ww2 vet...Mr. Ezell. We we're doing a Mrs. Winners in Jonesboro when he cut his index finger off with a skill saw. He kept it in a glass jar with formaldehyde.

In later years...we could be working out of town...and he could tell when the fluid in the jar got low enough for part of his finger to touch air. Everytime he'd dream there were ants crawling on his finger eatin it....he'd call home to his wife...and sure enough...the fluid would be low.

I think she wuz messin with him.


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 18, 2011)

I did beg the doc to let me keep it but he said it is aginst the law I was wanting to put the bone on a necklace so I could point stuff out to folks


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 18, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> I did beg the doc to let me keep it but he said it is aginst the law I was wanting to put the bone on a necklace so I could point stuff out to folks



Really?  It is your finger.


----------



## germag (Mar 18, 2011)

It is considered a Bio-hazard. Your dentist can't give you a tooth he extracts either.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Mar 18, 2011)

I sure hate it for you man .... thanks for manning up and telling us the real story instead on a fairy tale about how it wasn't your fault.  I know it won't make you feel any better but I cut the tip off my right pointer finger by sticking it in a fan when I was a kid.  I got a piece to replace the shattered bone and they saved the finger.  Good Luck!


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 18, 2011)

At least the bullet didn't hit your attitude. You can have fun in a few years having your kid and their friends "give you 4"


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/2690557/posts

You're famous.


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 18, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/2690557/posts
> 
> You're famous.



Now thats a rough crowd over there.


----------



## germag (Mar 18, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> Now thats a rough crowd over there.



How are you feeling today?


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 18, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> Now thats a rough crowd over there.



Yeah man I hate it for ya...I've been a member there almost 10 years and that group is very serious about their firearms. But you put something anywhere on the internet...no tellin where it's bound to end up.


----------



## ArmedAV8R (Mar 18, 2011)

That sucks, and thanks for owning up to it.

The rest of you that keep saying AD, or ACCIDENTAL discharge need to realize that there's nothing accidental about it.

Get it into your minds that there's no such thing...


----------



## Dub (Mar 18, 2011)

Man......I'm very, very sorry for what happened to you.

The pain that you've endured is all the reminder you'll likely ever need for proper gun safety.  

If the truth be known, many of us could tell simular tales of of near misses.  I'd be less than honest if I stated otherwise. 

You are blessed, as I'm sure you've recognized, that the wound was a finger and not something much more severe.

I'm very impressed with your courage in posting here.  I hope that this will wake up folks as to the danger of what guns represent if handled carelessly.

Pain.

Suffering.


Long term impact.


Harsh penelty for a momentary lapse of judgement.















Clear the cylinder then VERIFY.

Eject the magazine and then rack that slide with authority...then VERIFY.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 19, 2011)

ArmedAV8R said:


> That sucks, and thanks for owning up to it.
> 
> The rest of you that keep saying AD, or ACCIDENTAL discharge need to realize that there's nothing accidental about it.
> 
> Get it into your minds that there's no such thing...



I don't understand.  "Accidental" here means "not planned" or "unintentional."  Are you saying he planned to shoot his finger off?


----------



## chief1941 (Mar 19, 2011)

i am looking foe a 38, do you know who might have one for sale?


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 19, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> I don't understand.  "Accidental" here means "not planned" or "unintentional."  Are you saying he planned to shoot his finger off?



People don't like to use the word "accident" in these instances because they think it diminishes accountability, but it doesn't. They prefer the term "negligent discharge", which is also accurate.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 19, 2011)

germag said:


> It is considered a Bio-hazard. Your dentist can't give you a tooth he extracts either.


Is this a new thing, I have my wisdom teeth in the garage


----------



## ts602 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry man that had to hurt. Sometimes we all have to learn lessons the hard way.


----------



## germag (Mar 19, 2011)

ArmedAV8R said:


> That sucks, and thanks for owning up to it.
> 
> The rest of you that keep saying AD, or ACCIDENTAL discharge need to realize that there's nothing accidental about it.
> 
> Get it into your minds that there's no such thing...



Get it through _your_ head, that there is, in fact, such thing as an "accidental discharge". You may _choose_ to use different terminology, but that doesn't make you right. There is _usually_ some negligence involved, but (by the very definition of the word) if it was not intentional, it was an accident. So, it can be correctly called "accidental discharge" or "negligent discharge"....unless it was a situation where a mechanical malfunction of the equipment was the root cause and all other gun safety rules were being followed....then it can really only be referred to as "accidental discharge".

When there is an unintentional shooting of another person (or property, I suppose) involved in the incident, THEN it is nearly always (can't say always) a "negligent shooting", not because the weapon discharged, but because it was obviously not pointed in a safe direction when the discharge occurred.

So...yes, there most certainly is such thing as an AD.


----------



## germag (Mar 19, 2011)

sinclair1 said:


> Is this a new thing, I have my wisdom teeth in the garage



It's been that way for a long time. I don't have any idea when any regulations went into effect, but I know I had to have one extracted several years ago and they wouldn't give it to me....said he couldn't because it was considered "Bio-hazard".

I wanted to bring it home and put it in a plate of syrup and say "NOW hurt, sucker!".


----------



## ArmedAV8R (Mar 19, 2011)

germag said:


> Get it through _your_ head, that there is, in fact, such thing as an "accidental discharge". You may _choose_ to use different terminology, but that doesn't make you right. There is _usually_ some negligence involved, but (by the very definition of the word) if it was not intentional, it was an accident. So, it can be correctly called "accidental discharge" or "negligent discharge"....unless it was a situation where a mechanical malfunction of the equipment was the root cause and all other gun safety rules were being followed....then it can really only be referred to as "accidental discharge".
> 
> When there is an unintentional shooting of another person (or property, I suppose) involved in the incident, THEN it is nearly always (can't say always) a "negligent shooting", not because the weapon discharged, but because it was obviously not pointed in a safe direction when the discharge occurred.
> 
> So...yes, there most certainly is such thing as an AD.


Settle down, Francis.  The whole ordeal was an _accident_, as in "unintended."  The OP was _negligent_, as in "lacking attention, care, or concern."  His negligence resulted in the negligent discharge. 

Three out the four gun rules were broken here.  How's that you ask?  Why, negligence of course.



> RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED
> 
> RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to come down on the OP.  He knows he was negligent.  He's learned a valuable lesson that he's able to live and tell about.  He's shown great character in coming in here and telling us all.  I commend him for that.  But anyone who wants to spin this as an accident; as something that was unavoidable, is doomed to repeat his mistake.  Will you live to tell about it?


----------



## germag (Mar 19, 2011)

ArmedAV8R said:


> Settle down, Francis.  The whole ordeal was an _accident_, as in "unintended."  The OP was _negligent_, as in "lacking attention, care, or concern."  His negligence resulted in the negligent discharge.
> 
> Three out the four gun rules were broken here.  How's that you ask?  Why, negligence of course.
> 
> ...



No. actually I didn't ask.


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 19, 2011)

Saying that it wasn't an accidental discharge is implying that he shot his finger on purpose.   I'm thinking that wasn't the case. 

Ya can say the gun never fires by itself and needs some sort of intervention for the bullet to exit out of the barrel- but it needs someone to pull the trigger, and the trigger can be pulled by accident.


----------



## germag (Mar 19, 2011)

FishingAddict said:


> Saying that it wasn't an accidental discharge is implying that he shot his finger on purpose.   I'm thinking that wasn't the case.
> 
> Ya can say the gun never fires by itself and needs some sort of intervention for the bullet to exit out of the barrel- but it needs someone to pull the trigger, and the trigger can be pulled by accident.



Some folks can get pretty self-righteous sometimes.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Mar 19, 2011)

germag said:


> Some folks can get pretty self-righteous sometimes.



mirror mirror on the wall...............................


----------



## germag (Mar 19, 2011)

ELIWAITS said:


> mirror mirror on the wall...............................



What does this even mean? It's completely out of context and unintelligible. This is a thread that started out on the subject of a member accidentally shooting himeself in the hand, then was (as usual) turned into a thread about whether accidental discharges are even possible or not.....and you're talking about mirrors quotes from fairy tales now.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 19, 2011)

germag said:


> What does this even mean? It's completely out of context and unintelligible. This is a thread that started out on the subject of a member accidentally shooting himeself in the hand, then was (as usual) turned into a thread about whether accidental discharges are even possible or not.....and you're talking about mirrors quotes from fairy tales now.


I think folks should put how many drinks they have had at the end of each post. I cant make heads nor tails out of his last 3 post


----------



## germag (Mar 19, 2011)

sinclair1 said:


> I think folks should put how many drinks they have had at the end of each post. I cant make heads nor tails out of his last 3 post



Same here.....I asked him what one of his posts in another thread was supposed to mean, because it honestly made no sense at all,  and now in this thread he made some lame attempt to come back at me (I think)..... to tell you the truth, I don't think he's old enough to drink, though....


----------



## magoo (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## mallardk (Mar 20, 2011)

*i feel your pain!*

Read your post at work on Wednesday,  thinking what a bad deal, then  came home from work that day  to find garage door messed up and noticed a 2x6 was jamming it where it had pulled loose from the wall, spring and  track chain are attached to board, was simply going to push board up to close the door all the way , and then call the garage door man.

not sure what happened next, but the bracket that holds the springs came out and bracket got the best of my left hand.

 i go in Tues for surgery to have my little finger fused, its  broke in 5 pieces and part of bone is missing, have to graft bone from wrist, cast for 4 to 6 weeks,  doc told me that i really want be able to move it but up and down once fused, going to see if they will cast it where i can keep 2 fingers and thumb out to rest gun so i can turkey hunt.

I have been lectured by everyone I see on the dangers of garage door springs, so even if yours had not been an accidental discharge ( if you didn't do it on purpose it's an accident) you still would have caught grief.   

Ps only took me 32 mins to write this with one hand.


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 20, 2011)

Mallard...did ya go to Cobb General?


----------



## mallardk (Mar 20, 2011)

*Kennestone*

Kennestone ER,  surgey tuesday will be done in Austell though.


----------



## Cod (Mar 20, 2011)

You won't point me out in a line up.


----------



## magoo (Mar 21, 2011)

Dangit man!!!!  I'd close up that garage door and turn it into a Man Cave.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Mar 21, 2011)

germag said:


> same here.....i asked him what one of his posts in another thread was supposed to mean, because it honestly made no sense at all,  and now in this thread he made some lame attempt to come back at me (i think)..... To tell you the truth, i don't think he's old enough to drink, though....



old enough to drink smart enough not to it causes lots of health problems


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 21, 2011)

germag said:


> It is considered a Bio-hazard. Your dentist can't give you a tooth he extracts either.



They just dont want him to keep it, My kids have every tooth that the dentist has pulled.  I have two pieces of femur about the size of large butterbeans that were pulled out of my knees 4 years ago. maybe they do things diffrently in the big city.


----------



## germag (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> They just dont want him to keep it, My kids have every tooth that the dentist has pulled.  I have two pieces of femur about the size of large butterbeans that were pulled out of my knees 4 years ago. maybe they do things diffrently in the big city.



Well, I can only tell you what they told me.......they most assuredly could have been shinin' me on, though. I haven't looked up the laws....


----------



## alvishere (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about both of injuries....you might not no it yet but God has a plan for your life and he will take a tradigy and turn it into a blessing in your life or someone that may read this. pray that you have a speady recovery.   Congrats on becoming a father !!!!


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your injurie hope everything gose well. They took mine yesterday morning  and let me go at 10:30 am uesterday. I'm hevely medicated at this time because the pain is unbaearable just wanted to let everybody know I am doing fine tthanks for ualls support


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> Sorry to hear about your injurie hope everything gose well. They took mine yesterday morning  and let me go at 10:30 am uesterday. I'm hevely medicated at this time because the pain is unbaearable just wanted to let everybody know I am doing fine tthanks for ualls support



Justin, here's  for you bud. Hope it quits painin you real soon and everything smoothes on out.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 22, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> Now thats a rough crowd over there.



No one can every say that woodys is a rough crowd if they read that. we look like school kids and very pg!



FFJCook said:


> Sorry to hear about your injurie hope everything gose well. They took mine yesterday morning  and let me go at 10:30 am uesterday. I'm hevely medicated at this time because the pain is unbaearable just wanted to let everybody know I am doing fine tthanks for ualls support



Glad to here you are home and doing well!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 22, 2011)

FFJCook said:


> Sorry to hear about your injurie hope everything gose well. They took mine yesterday morning  and let me go at 10:30 am uesterday. I'm hevely medicated at this time because the pain is unbaearable just wanted to let everybody know I am doing fine tthanks for ualls support



Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 22, 2011)

Glad you are home and on the mend,bud. The constant throb will last a while so stay on the drugs!! There will also be "phantom" pain as well as "phantom" itching thats kind of irritating cause there aint nothing you can do about it. It takes a while for the brain to realize the finger is gone. I go in at 9 in the morning to get my thumb rebuilt- maybe I will see you at the Fire Ant Festival and we can compare


----------



## mallardk (Mar 22, 2011)

*Hope you are doing well*

Still in that post operative haze,  no pain yet since they did a nerve block on left arm, I'm thinking it will wear off around 3am. Although I got to keep mine , weird when doc ask you how much bend you want in finger since once they fuse that is the way it will be, I told her, bend so it's easy to get hunting gloves on and off for duck hunting.

Good luck ffjCook


----------



## xs5875 (Mar 22, 2011)

germag...that chick in your avatar is hot. Love that. Oh, and yeah, get well to all who have been injured in this thread...


----------



## mschw04 (Mar 24, 2011)

ouch!  Hope you are healing up.  Thanks for posting.  Hopefully your graphic pics will prevent someone else from making the same mistake.


----------



## treeman101 (Mar 24, 2011)

I get my stitches out at 315 today from a self inflicted gun shot wound from 10 days ago to my hand.  I will try to post pics and tell my story tonight.  Don't feel bad it can happen to anyone at anytime.


----------



## ArmedAV8R (Mar 24, 2011)

germag said:


> No. actually I didn't ask.


Keep your head in the sand.  I'd say we would be reading about an ND from you, but I doubt you would post about it.


----------



## germag (Mar 24, 2011)

ArmedAV8R said:


> Keep your head in the sand.  I'd say we would be reading about an ND from you, but I doubt you would post about it.



Whatever you say there, expert.


----------



## alvishere (Mar 24, 2011)

treeman101 said:


> I get my stitches out at 315 today from a self inflicted gun shot wound from 10 days ago to my hand.  I will try to post pics and tell my story tonight.  Don't feel bad it can happen to anyone at anytime.



Just imagine...just a couple mishaps recently on here....wonder how often it happens to guys that never has been here......
  this is really small % to the ones who are out in the woods.

  Anysways a speedy recovery to you as well and hope you can still Shimmie up them there tree barks....


----------



## Phantoms (Mar 25, 2011)

Rule 1: Treat every gun as if it's loaded.
Rule 2: Never let the muzzle point at anything you don't want to destroy.
Rule 3: Never put your finger on the trigger until you're ready to destroy something.
Rule 4: Be sure of your target and what's behind it.


These are simple rules and if followed, things like this would never happen. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## FFJCook (Mar 27, 2011)

Phantoms said:


> Rule 1: Treat every gun as if it's loaded.
> Rule 2: Never let the muzzle point at anything you don't want to destroy.
> Rule 3: Never put your finger on the trigger until you're ready to destroy something.
> Rule 4: Be sure of your target and what's behind it.
> ...



I guarantee I will remember these rules for the rest of life.


----------



## 1devildog (Mar 27, 2011)

FFJ, sorry to hear about your accident, just glad it turned out the way it did, could have been alot worse. I can tell you about my father, one of his fingers was completely severed and was sewed back on, after five years of it getting in the way,he lost use of it, he had it taken off. When they did the oporation, they removed the complete bone of the index finger, now its like his middle finger is his index finger, kinda hard to describe. Anyway, he has been like this for eight years and wishes that they would have done that from the get go, he can pretty much use his hand as if he had all five fingers. Keep a positive attitude and keep your chin up, you got someone on the way thats going to need you!


----------



## FFJCook (Apr 1, 2011)

i got my bandage off today what do yall think


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually that doesn't look too bad there...you are quite fortunate it didn't do more damage.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm, looks like something is missing, but i just cant seem to put my finger on it.





 Sorry, had to. Looks good, gald it all turned out well for you.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Hmm, looks like something is missing, but i just cant seem to put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That's just wrong, but very funny. 

To the OP. Sorry about your finger but hopefully someone will learn from your misfortune and avoid a more costly mistake.


----------



## magoo (Apr 1, 2011)

Slipster, I can't b'leeve you reeally said that!!!!! That was a good un.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Hmm, looks like something is missing, but i just cant seem to put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jonkayak said:


> That's just wrong, but very funny.
> 
> To the OP. Sorry about your finger but hopefully someone will learn from your misfortune and avoid a more costly mistake.





magoo said:


> Slipster, I can't b'leeve you reeally said that!!!!! That was a good un.



Slip certainly has a way with words!     


And oh...chicks did scars!


----------



## magoo (Apr 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Slip certainly has a way with words!
> 
> 
> And oh...chicks dig scars!



There, fixed it for ya. Very true stuff too


----------



## fishinfart (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Hmm, looks like something is missing, but i just cant seem to put my finger on it.
> 
> Sorry, had to. Looks good, gald it all turned out well for you.



That's just wrong!

Looks like your doc knew what he was doing! Glad to see it's coming along that well!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Apr 2, 2011)

Dangit Justin, now the Royal Order of the Nubs is gonna have to rethink letting you join-Doc  left no sign of a nub  looks good dude!! Hope you are back to 100% soon


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 2, 2011)

I gotta say a few things:

That was a really bad screwup you made
I am glad that it wasn't worse

And most importantly!!!

It takes a big man to share a mistake like this so openly!

There are lots of folks that can poke fun, but I think more importantly, there are more folks who will just be alittle more careful after having seen the pictures in this post.

Hope your recovery continues well!


----------



## alvishere (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Hmm, looks like something is missing, but i just cant seem to put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am glad you are healing well and your spirits is up.....Hope slip made ya smile.
  Sometimes you got to laugh to keep from Crying.
    keep us informed on how you are getting along.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

alvishere said:


> Hope slip made ya smile.
> Sometimes you got to laugh to keep from Crying.





I thought about it after i posted it and almost deleted it, but thought if he laughed it was worth it, no harm intended at all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Leave it to the Slipster!!  Gawd young'un!
BUT, you're right, you gotta find the funny & the lessons in life to keep going.  
Hope your recovery continues well!!


----------



## butshot (Apr 3, 2011)

Glad it turned out OK for you, hope it continues to improve and you gain dexterity with time.  Three fingers and a thumb has worked well for Homer Simpson and the rest of the cartoon characters! JK  Really, though, when all the stitches are out I don't think most people will even notice unless you point it out to them.


----------



## FFJCook (Apr 3, 2011)

I have tried to make the best of it. Been turkey hunting this week and returned to work. Also about slips comment, hilarious . I posted a pic of the finger on Facebook and it gave me the option to remove. Kind of thought that was ironic. I do appreciate all of the support.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 3, 2011)

You hand looks very good and very functional after the surgery.

Accidents happen.  Plain and simple.  In a millionth of a second.


----------



## Phantoms (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you still feel like it's there sometimes? I've had people tell me that have lost a digit or part of a limb that they can still feel it sometimes.


----------



## MTMiller (Apr 7, 2011)

We all make mistakes and have accidents.  Hope you heal up well.  Thanks for reminding us all how quick and innocent things happen.


----------

